# Jr's After Christmas Special



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

OK so far this is what I have in my cart to transfer over to a wish list:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116072

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371016

Now, I have heard that once e5400's release the current e5200's will be approx. $64 retail. With that being said does anyone know if that is true or not, if true, when is the e5400 estimated release date?

Now if that does occur I will be getting an e5400 instead. Any thoughts?

As always, everyone on TPU is great, thank you guys for your support!

PS: Looking to buy at mid to end of January and no I don't game or bench as much as I used to.

EDIT: Ok to sum up to post# 15, I have decided against getting the DVD burner *(Thanks Jbunch07)* and getting an e5200.

EDIT2: As of post #25  instead of the above cpu+psu I have been contemplating these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157139
I've used Asrock before and the "new" Asrock isn't half bad.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103298
-OR- For an extra $7 get a higher multi and stock clock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103234

EDIT 3: See post #32  Link


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey bro! if at all possible try and hold off on that burner...ive got 2 atm and if I decide to get a blueRay drive I will give ya one of mine!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Hey bro! if at all possible try and hold off on that burner...ive got 2 atm and if I decide to get a blueRay drive I will give ya one of mine!



Sweet! Thanks J! Thought you werent gonna go Blu Ray? Thought you decided against it?

Any thoughts on the cpu?


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 5, 2008)

I would get this burner instead. The CPU and power supply both look good but you could probably find a used E7200 or E5200 for the same price.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sweet! Thanks J! Thought you werent gonna go Blu Ray? Thought you decided against it?
> 
> Any thoughts on the cpu?



I'm not sure about the price dropping, I haven't heard much about it, not saying it wont happen i don't see why it wouldn't but not really sure!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

DarkEgo said:


> I would get this burner instead. The CPU and power supply both look good but you could probably find a used E7200 or E5200 for the same price.



Yeah see, I was debating that burner but ima hold off to see what J thinks. And nah, wife doesnt like me to buy used processors.

PS: I have a special wife that knows her hardware very well.  I'm so lucky and unlucky at the same time!



jbunch07 said:


> I'm not sure about the price dropping, I haven't heard much about it, not saying it wont happen i don't see why it wouldn't but not really sure!



Ahh alrighty, thanks again!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Hey bro! if at all possible try and hold off on that burner...ive got 2 atm and if I decide to get a blueRay drive I will give ya one of mine!



Dude... remember when we where talking about Blu-ray Players??
$89.99-$99.99.. GO Blu-Ray.

As for processor bro, grab a 7200 spurge a little! You deserve it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

My burner has the added eye candy of lightscribe... ooo ahhh....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> As for processor bro, grab a 7200 spurge a little! You deserve it!



Well, I can go an e7200 but that means I won't be able to get the power supply and was really wanting to get another Antec. This one is semi-modular too! Nah no Blu Ray for me just yet.


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 5, 2008)

I would get the E5200 and the power supply. Do you really need a burner?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, I can go an e7200 but that means I won't be able to get the power supply and was really wanting to get another Antec. This one is semi-modular too! Nah no Blu Ray for me just yet.



The blue ray was to get Jbunch to get one, and do what he has to do for you with his.... 

Well... if you can't go 7200 yet... grab the 2200... It'll work for the type of person you are..

Also... your text... get the card..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

DarkEgo said:


> I would get the E5200 and the power supply. Do you really need a burner?


Yeah my burner is on its last leg.



Cold Storm said:


> Well... if you can't go 7200 yet... grab the 2200... It'll work for the type of person you are..
> 
> Also... your text... get the card..


It's either the card or this, I need a new cpu.

Torn between the 2 cpu's hmmm ... e5200 with 2MB cache and 45nm. No offense to you Cold Storm but thanks DarkEgo!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2008)

When would I take it personal Bro!? 

I didn't see Darks post till I posted... I'd grab that E5200 myself. Then, see what you can do with a burner... If bunch can't do anything, I'll see what I can do too. Just let me know. Anything for you bro.



Also, grab the power supply


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooh that PSU looks nice. I might pick one up too! I have been dieing for a modular! Go for it and tell me how it is


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ooh that PSU looks nice. I might pick one up too! I have been dieing for a modular! Go for it and tell me how it is



Will do my friend, will do. 

EDIT:
Updated opening post and thank you jbunch for the burner! You're not the bestest but one of the few.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks! not sure what that means but sounds good to me!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

I got to ask. why are you getting another PSU one that isn't much more powerful then the one you already have?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got to ask. why are you getting another PSU one that isn't much more powerful then the one you already have?



Wife's pc needs a better psu and I want one thats modular.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wife's pc needs a better psu and I want one thats modular.



oh i see now. I want one that is modular too but i just got my Silverstone  
A new PSU and a e5200 would be a nice upgrade


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> A new PSU and a e5200 would be a nice upgrade



Yeah, it would. Just wondering if the rumor mill is going to be true or not.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, it would. Just wondering if the rumor mill is going to be true or not.



what happened to quad core goodness? I don't keep up with Intel so i can't really help. So only thing to do is wait. Maybe by the time christmas comes around there will be some info on it


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will do my friend, will do.
> 
> EDIT:
> Updated opening post and thank you jbunch for the burner! You're not the bestest but one of the few.



you'll like that burner... exact one I have and it's been a gem for me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what happened to quad core goodness? I don't keep up with Intel so i can't really help. So only thing to do is wait. Maybe by the time christmas comes around there will be some info on it


Decided quad isn't needed.



Gilletter said:


> you'll like that burner... exact one I have and it's been a gem for me


Thanks for the comment! What brand discs do you use?


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Decided quad isn't needed.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment! What brand discs do you use?




I use whatever is cheapest at the moment... never had an issue


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> I use whatever is cheapest at the moment... never had an issue



Nice! Thanks for your comments. I was contemplating getting a 6x0i based board but I'd rather get a new cpu.

@jbunch07

Figured out what is wrong with my current burner but it's still being finicky. I am still looking at getting a new myself though as it will start my wife off with switching over to SATA drives.

@everyone

Ok, after contemplating. I was thinking of an upgrade path to Phenom II and this is the only way I can do it and stay within my current budget:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157139
I've used Asrock before and the "new" Asrock isn't half bad.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103298
-OR- For an extra $7 get a higher multi and stock clock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103234

EDIT: But should I do that? I have been wanting a crossfire capable board and lately been really liking the outcome of Phenom II. Or stick with what I got I mean I could really ditch the psu that I am planning on buying and pickup an e7300.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

if you can spend alittle more i would recommend the good old 6000(90nm)+ over the others. The 65nm chips are good but take alot of voltage to overclock. With the 6000+ 3.3-3.4 could be seen with ALOT less voltage then the other chips would take. But at the same time the 65nm chips could run cooler even at a high voltage


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

its amazing how much that mobo has for that money (AS Rock) I am not too thrilled by how close the PCI Es are together but the 3 PCIs below are cool and the PCI E X1 above also can come in handy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you can spend alittle more i would recommend the good old 6000(90nm)+ over the others. The 65nm chips are good but take alot of voltage to overclock. With the 6000+ 3.3-3.4 could be seen with ALOT less voltage then the other chips would take. But at the same time the 65nm chips could run cooler even at a high voltage


Actually I was also looking at a 5600+.



MKmods said:


> its amazing how much that mobo has for that money (AS Rock) I am not too thrilled by how close the PCI Es are together but the 3 PCIs below are cool and the PCI E X1 above also can come in handy.


Yeah, that board is a tremendous value for what it actually is.


Then again after thinking about it over the past couple hours. I decided to stick with the original plans unless someone can persuade otherwise.

EDIT: And going to possibly switch the psu for this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

If I want crossfire, I will have enough power.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

I recommend a F3 Windsor they clock even better then the brisbane G2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I recommend a F3 Windsor they clock even better then the brisbane G2



I'll give that some thought.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll give that some thought.



also keep in mind that the 4850e and up should hit 3ghz on less then 1.3v if you get a good chip.I ran my 4850e@3.1ghz@1.31v gamed on it and used it for days at that. But one of my friends had a 5600+(F3 windsor) that it took him 1.55v to get 3.1ghz so it depends on if you get a good chip. after some thought if 3.1-3.2ghz is good for you then both will do. If your looking to get 3.1ghz easy and low volage a 5400+BE,5600+,4850e,6000+ all of them should do it easy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! As far as after christmas goes, it will have to be a no. Christmas bonus this year was alot less than what was expected. So if any of you can come up with an idea:

I have $100 worth in Best Buy cards I could spend. My question for you is, what would you buy?

Option a) 500GB WD GP SATA Hard drive
Option b) Dazzle DVD Recorder Link and SB X-Fi Audio Xtreme Link (FYI onboard works fine for me )
Option c)Pinnacle PCTV Hd Pro Link
Option d) Insignia 5ch HT System Link

I do have a 10% coupon i could use with any of these items.

Many of you may laugh at me but these are items that would appeal heavily to myself. FYI, I do live in an apartment building so I won't be cranking the volume on the Home Theatre System.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> also keep in mind that the 4850e and up should hit 3ghz on less then 1.3v if you get a good chip.I ran my 4850e@3.1ghz@1.31v gamed on it and used it for days at that. But one of my friends had a 5600+(F3 windsor) that it took him 1.55v to get 3.1ghz so it depends on if you get a good chip. after some thought if 3.1-3.2ghz is good for you then both will do. If your looking to get 3.1ghz easy and low volage a 5400+BE,5600+,4850e,6000+ all of them should do it easy



remember i pushed my 5000BE to 3.6ghz



p_o_s_pc said:


> I recommend a F3 Windsor they clock even better then the brisbane G2



only get the F3 windsor if you have really good cooling otherwise you will top like the brisbane due to temps

honestly i say get a $19 sempy and wait for deneb like i'm kinda doing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> remember i pushed my 5000BE to 3.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In reply you C:



JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for all the replies! As far as after christmas goes, it will have to be a no. Christmas bonus this year was alot less than what was expected. So if any of you can come up with an idea:
> 
> I have $100 worth in Best Buy cards I could spend. My question for you is, what would you buy?
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2008)

get the 5ch but wait for some after xmas sales and try and get a better quality system maybe a cheap receiver+stereo speakers for now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> get the 5ch but wait for some after xmas sales and try and get a better quality system maybe a cheap receiver+stereo speakers for now



Hmmmm can't do a cheap receiver cause I won't have nuff to get the speakers .... 

EDIT: Look what else I found. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8935833&type=product&id=1215216548970&ref=10&loc=01

Can anyone confirm wheter the internals is SATA or EIDE? Cause I will be removing it from the enclosure if I get it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2008)

its sata all externals are now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for all the replies! As far as after christmas goes, it will have to be a no. Christmas bonus this year was alot less than what was expected. So if any of you can come up with an idea:
> 
> I have $100 worth in Best Buy cards I could spend. My question for you is, what would you buy?
> 
> ...


I say the 500GB HDD


----------

